# Excessive Use of Nicotine Made Me Dumb?



## nathan69 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ive had to dp/dr for almost 2 years and around a months ago I started using a vape product called a juul. It contains a ton of nicotine and gives u a head rush. I was recently going through some hardships so I used it a ton but I noticed one time when I used it alot in a short period of time I had a very bad Derealization episode and was unable to think at all and lost all awareness of my surroundings. I stopped for a few days because I was afraid I those episodes. But I became very depressed and didn't care about my life so I just used it a ton and every-time I used the smallest amount it would give me Dr. Now I haven't used it in 2 days and I am still having trouble thinking. When ever I try and think about the past my brain stops. I try very hard but nothing ever appears. I am very numb as well(emotionally). The thought that I screwed up my brain comes up but I don't worry about it. I think I have tho. I came here just to ask you guys If u think I have done real irreversible damage to my brain. Or I am just having dp/dr anxiety. Or these are just lasting effects.


----------

